# Ändert sich die Story nach Level 60



## Alterac123 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

meines Wissens nach kann man ja bis Level 60 spielen oder?
Und dann gigbt es ja noch weitere Spielmodi Hölle,Alptraum und so
aber ändert sich die Story nach dem ersten Schwierigkeitsmodus oder
muss ich die Story immer wieder spielen??
Und ab wann schaltet man das Auktionshaus frei?


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juni 2012)

Falsche .

Also:
jeder Schwierigkeitsgrad ist grundsätzlich gleich, was die Hauptstory betrifft.
Unabhängig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt es in der Welt verschiedene Unterquesten und Ereignisse auf die man treffen kann.
Die können in deinem Spiel auftauchen müssen aber nicht.
Level 60 wirst du, wenn du kein Masochist bist, irgendwann beim Spielen auf Hölle erreichen.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2012)

- Ja L60 ist max.
- An der Story ändert sich nichts. Es droppen aber zusätzliche Sachen, die zum Skillen für den Schmied & Juwe gebraucht werden. Beim entzaubern von magischen Gegenständen gibts auch noch andere Dinge
- Auktionshaus gibt es schon im normalen Modus


----------



## Nicnak (2. Juni 2012)

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> meines Wissens nach kann man ja bis Level 60 spielen oder?
> Und dann gigbt es ja noch weitere Spielmodi Hölle,Alptraum und so
> ...



Ich riech hier eher mal nen Troll. XD

Seit wann ändert sich die Story nach dem durchspielen eines Spieles??
Vorallem in einem Hack and slay?

Ok, bei God of War hat man nen Kartoffelkostüm bekommen,
und bei MGS 3 oder so nen Delphin oder irgend nen Crap,
aber seit wann ändert sich die Story?

Alptraum, Diablo ist tot?
Hölle, er lebt wieder?
Inferno, alle lieben sich??

Ist dass ne Seifenoper??


Edit:

Wieso werden hier schon wieder Beiträge gelöscht,
ohne Erklärung btw.
Sodass mein Post keinen Sinn mehr ergibt??


----------



## Firun (2. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Wieso werden hier schon wieder Beiträge gelöscht,
> ohne Erklärung btw.
> Sodass mein Post keinen Sinn mehr ergibt??



Ein kurzer Auszug aus den Regeln,

Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen,* sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen* sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston.

 Vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis :-)

Das Fett-gedruckte gilt für deinen Post der von einem anderen Moderator entfernt wurde.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Juni 2012)

> Seit wann ändert sich die Story nach dem durchspielen eines Spieles??
> Vorallem in einem Hack and slay?



Es wäre ja nu nicht wirklich unmöglich, dass man Diablo 3 durchspielt, dann sagt er: MUAHAHA DU HAST MICH NICHT BESIEGT ICH KOMME WIEDER.

Das Spiel startet von vorne, an den selben Orten, aber jetzt kommen andere Ereignisse, weil Diablo stärker seine Finger im Spiel hat.
Außerdem gibts eventuell einen anderen Ort, wohin er sich verzogen hat, sodass sich Akt 4 ändert.
Unmöglich wäre das nicht.


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. Juni 2012)

Letztendlich rückt die Story eh komplett in den Hintergrund.  Nach dem ersten mal durschspielen werden sämtliche Cutscenes und Dialoge einfach geskippt und man verfällt in einen Metzelrausch abseits irgendeiner Story


----------



## Madir (2. Juni 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Letztendlich rückt die Story eh komplett in den Hintergrund. Nach dem ersten mal durschspielen werden sämtliche Cutscenes und Dialoge einfach geskippt und man verfällt in einen Metzelrausch abseits irgendeiner Story



Das ist in Diablo aber leider nur ein kurzes zwischenspiel, danach verfallen die NPC in einen Metzelrausch und machen den Händler bei dem du reparierst reich  (Inferno Akt 2)


----------



## Alterac123 (2. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antworten 
Es gibt ja noch Leute die keinen Diablo Teil gespielt haben.
Für diese mag es komisch klingen ein Spiel 3mal durchzuspielen.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Juni 2012)

Ist bei Sacred glaub ich auch nich viel anders. 
Selbst bei Super Mario Land konnte man es mehrfach durchspielen *G*.


----------

